# Trying to find marsilea minuta..



## pokefan (Apr 8, 2008)

I pretty much just lurk around here and learn from others but I need some help here.

I'm trying to find some Marsilea minuta for my 10 gallon. Does anyone have a source where to get this or have any to sale?

I found one site: LINK

But I don't know if the price is good and what the qty is? 1=1 plant or a bundle? Sorry but I'm not paying $4 for a single plant! 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

DO NOT BUY FROM THESE PEOPLE. After 4 weeks of no communication from them, I finally got hold of them and requested my money back immediately. 
You can try reposting on the "swap and shop" section of this site. People are all the time selling or needing plants, fish, shrimp, etc.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a very nice portion for $10 shipped.

My pp info is [email protected]

here is where it will be coming from.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

bsmith....i can't seem to find much info. about this plant....are they easy to grow? grow fast or slow....reguire low/med/high lights? sensitive to water? thanks


----------



## pokefan (Apr 8, 2008)

I ended up finding a good chunk of it but I appreciate all the offers.

SH,
From what I've read they handle low light well and are fairly easy to grow but are slow going in low light. But with high light and CO2 they grow very quick. I have zero first hand knowledge and would love to see someone chime in that's growing this as well...


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

I got a small portion from a fellow in this forum but the leaves were dark and not really green color and they were pretty small in size too..I was wondering if the plants not healthy or covered in algae or something....let me see if I can take some good pictures of it...


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

here you go....the one in the middle foreground....wat do you think cause the color to be dark green like that...thank you..


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

With only 130 watts on 55 gallons, with CO2 and ei, this plant forms a dense carpet fairly quickly. It will also grow into all your other plants so and try to go up the side of the tank. It grows a new frond maybe once a month in my 2x13watt 10 gallon though. The picture with my lovely foot:icon_conf represents less than half of a carpet I pulled up a little while back.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

are you willing to sell them? I will definitely take some from you...are they low/med/ or high light plants? cuz mine is just not growing like I want them to be...hmmm


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

I would consider them more of a medium light plant. In low-light they don't really grow, they just survive. I removed that carpet a few months back, all I have left of this plant now a few short strands in my shrimp tank.


----------



## pokefan (Apr 8, 2008)

SH, I'm only running 2.6wpg in my tank and they have started to turn dark and die off but if you look closely you should see some new growth coming through. I think it's mostly the shock of the move and different water parameters. I've got a few nodes I planted that have stayed green and are doing fine but a lot of them have started to get really dark. I say just wait it out and see what happens, I bet you'll start to see some new growth eventually. It may take a little longer since it's low light but it will happen.


----------



## fordtrannyman (Jan 17, 2008)

I had a hard time establishing M. minuta in a tank with 2.4wpg.
After being down to a small black runner with a few dark stems an two new leaves. I moved it four months ago to a newly setup tank w/4.625 wpg and it is just now starting to look nice and has filled in about a 6"x4" area.
This sp. is really, really small. The stems are no more than 3/4" above the substrate and the leaves are smaller than a pencil eraser.

I concur about being patient.:icon_cool


----------



## pokefan (Apr 8, 2008)

I wonder why my tank would be different? What size was your tank Ford? I've got mine in a 10g and wonder if the lights being so close has anything to do with it. Seriously every one of my bunches that look like they're dieing have 2-3 new little nodes sprouting up and a lot of the ones that are still green do as well. Does it make a difference with the light source closer regardless of the wpg?


----------



## fordtrannyman (Jan 17, 2008)

pokefan said:


> I wonder why my tank would be different? What size was your tank Ford? I've got mine in a 10g and wonder if the lights being so close has anything to do with it. Seriously every one of my bunches that look like they're dieing have 2-3 new little nodes sprouting up and a lot of the ones that are still green do as well. Does it make a difference with the light source closer regardless of the wpg?


I had a few contributing factors when I got mine. The first two were fish, a catfish and a Pleco. (I got rid of those) Thirdly, I figured is was a lack of light intensity. The first tank was a 29gal w/ DIY canopy, 55w AH kit mounted near the rear and a 20w T-12 for foreground lighting. 
From my experience, I would say that it was lack of direct light. 

I would make sure there is no shadowing, standing debris around the plant (dead rotting leaves ect.),
good C02 level and good nutrients.
AND Patience.


----------

